# LED advice needed.



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 13, 2015)

I am a long time hid HPS grower looking to make the switch to LED. I have done a little research, and I think I like the California light works 440 solar storm. Anyone have experience with this light? Or could recommend a good light? Thanks!


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have used Advanced Diamond Series 300`s for 6 grows and am very happy with `em. Not problem one, well made units. Would spend the money on `em again.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 13, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> I am a long time hid HPS grower looking to make the switch to LED. I have done a little research, and I think I like the California light works 440 solar storm. Anyone have experience with this light? Or could recommend a good light? Thanks!



I have heard they are good usa made 5w chips...but no first hand so I can't say.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2015)

This is the one I have http://www.mars-hydro.com/ the reflector series. I like it.  I am quoting a LED guru here in bold, not my words.  *to grow plants and match or better the yields of HPS, one needs 90 watts per square foot minimum*.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 13, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> I am a long time hid HPS grower looking to make the switch to LED. I have done a little research, and I think I like the California light works 440 solar storm. Anyone have experience with this light? Or could recommend a good light? Thanks!



Im using a platnium led full spec 300..I love it...and also a apollo p 8 series 360w..my plants are loving both of the lights


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 14, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> This is the one I have http://www.mars-hydro.com/ the reflector series. I like it. I am quoting a LED guru here in bold, not my words. *to grow plants and match or better the yields of HPS, one needs 90 watts per square foot minimum*.


 

90 watts per square foot ? On the Advanced LED site, they recommend 30-35 watts per square foot. Big difference. At 90 per, I would need 6 lights, 3 times what I have used for 6 grows. Not saying that my MJ is the best, I`m sure it could be improved upon. I`m far from an LED guru, but find it hard to believe that you need 90 watts per square to have a successful grow. I have had 6 grows using 2  300 watt LED`s. I realize that I`m at my coverage limit and would love to have at least 1 more light and 2 would be great, but the pocketbook says no. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 14, 2015)

Just tossing this in there.. if I were to give LED a try properly in a 4.5' x 4.5' space, how many lights and what kind would I need? I'm clueless to this. 

I'm thinking 3 of these? http://www.mars-hydro.com/reflector-led-grow-light-96-3w-99.html

**Sorry to semi-hi-jack the thread.. but I feel I'm on topic hah**


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 14, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Just tossing this in there.. if I were to give LED a try properly in a 4.5' x 4.5' space, how many lights and okwhat kind would I need? I'm clueless to this.
> 
> I'm thinking 3 of these? http://www.mars-hydro.com/reflector-led-grow-light-96-3w-99.html
> 
> ...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> This is the one I have http://www.mars-hydro.com/ the reflector series. I like it. I am quoting a LED guru here in bold, not my words. *to grow plants and match or better the yields of HPS, one needs 90 watts per square foot minimum*.


 
Yes, that is what I have been told also,  This is the reason that I have not stepped up to LEDs.  I simply cannot afford that much expense right now.  PJ is really the only one I trust to advise me on LEDs.  There is still a lot of hype (downright lying) on how much area an LED will cover.  I do not trust the salespeople and manufacturers at all.

Techron, 4.5 x 4.5 is 20.25 sq ft.  That times 90 is 1822W.  Three 288W lights are 864W.  So, if you are striving for 90W a sq ft, you have a long ways to go.  That is what has kept me from going to LEDs.  It will just take so many of them and they are so expensive that it is simply out of my price range.  If I though that 30-35W per sq ft would cut it, I would be there in an instant.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 14, 2015)

THG,
Lots of info and people growing with Advanced LED`s at that 30-35 watts per square foot. I`m far from any type of expert / guru or what ever. Everything I say comes from my experience from growing. Have only grown indoors for the last 3 years. Have at least 6 successful grows in that time. Yes, more watts would help, plan on adding at least 1 more light, when finances allow. That being said, know I`m on the low side of the watts game, but my weed is as good as what I could buy at a dispensary. In fact the only weed I have sold was to a dispensary I had bought the seeds from. They tried first and offered to buy 2 oz`s. Have given several oz`s away each grow. IMO.

PS,
Also agree with having several smaller LED`s verses one big one.
Lotsa ** out there concerning LED`s.
Did a LOT of reading and comparing before I bought any.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 14, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yes, that is what I have been told also,  This is the reason that I have not stepped up to LEDs.  I simply cannot afford that much expense right now.  PJ is really the only one I trust to advise me on LEDs.  There is still a lot of hype (downright lying) on how much area an LED will cover.  I do not trust the salespeople and manufacturers at all.
> 
> Techron, 4.5 x 4.5 is 20.25 sq ft.  That times 90 is 1822W.  Three 288W lights are 864W.  So, if you are striving for 90W a sq ft, you have a long ways to go.  That is what has kept me from going to LEDs.  It will just take so many of them and they are so expensive that it is simply out of my price range.  If I though that 30-35W per sq ft would cut it, I would be there in an instant.



Yes it could be ...but from what I have in there now they are gooey...sugar coated at 5 weeks..it penetrates so, deep I have the 20 above snd im still growing tiny buds at base...


----------



## next (Feb 14, 2015)

When your taking about 30-35w per sq foot, or 90watts, one has to wonder if they were both using the same ratings..

For instance my 96X3 Watt LED says its 288watts, but has an actual draw of 170-200 watts. There is a big difference between those two figures. I'm going to assume that one guy was talking specs, and one was talking true power draw.


With two 96X3watt led's you get either 576watts via specs, or 340/400 total draw.

576watts in a 2X4 tent = 72watts as per specs

340/400 = 42.5 or 50watts. Actual power draw
Thats upwards of a 70% difference between the two figures.


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2015)

I will see if I can attach a meter to my flower tent to see what the total draw of the LED  lights I am using in my 4x4 tent is.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2015)

I can grow three plants under mine and they do well.  I don't grow big plants anymore, or try not too. I did 3 harlequin and lst, something your not supposed to do with led and I wanted to see what they would do, they did great. Small plants...2-3 ounces dried each plant.. But that is not my old growing style so there is a lot of a learning curve.

View attachment led.png


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2015)

One of the 2 units I have in my 4x4 Flower tent is the same a Rose's.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks everybody. You've been really helpful as always. Much love!


----------



## 1lildog (Feb 16, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> I am a long time hid HPS grower looking to make the switch to LED. I have done a little research, and I think I like the California light works 440 solar storm. Anyone have experience with this light? Or could recommend a good light? Thanks!



Hard to recommend a led light that isn't all led.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 16, 2015)

Solar storm adds floros rubbing I thing along sides..heard they are still good lights..tech


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 16, 2015)

The flouros are uvb light. They're supposed to be used in the final stages of flower (last 3-4 weeks). now I've never witnessed this first hand but, it's supposed to " increase potency". That's something I'd like to test if I buy this light. Do a run with the uvb light and a run without. And see the difference firsthand. The uvb is on its own switch, so you don't have to use it.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 21, 2015)

Ok I think I'm gonna make the jump and purchase two advanced platinum series 300w LEDs. They're 369.00 a piece. I hope that's enough for a 4x4 tent, I am scrogging two plants in that space. In soil all organics. I'll try and start a journal when it's all up and running, I just moved so I have to re set up! UGH!!!! I love growing, but it sure is a lot of work!!!


----------



## next (Feb 21, 2015)

The mars hydro 96X3 is almost exactly the same for half the price, mars hydro claims 170-200 watt draw, so might even push a few more watts.

That advanced platinum looks nice tho!


----------



## P Jammers (Feb 21, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I will see if I can attach a meter to my flower tent to see what the total draw of the LED  lights I am using in my 4x4 tent is.





Hamster Lewis said:


> One of the 2 units I have in my 4x4 Flower tent is the same a Rose's.


The other is 360 watts.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 22, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Ok I think I'm gonna make the jump and purchase two advanced platinum series 300w LEDs. They're 369.00 a piece. I hope that's enough for a 4x4 tent, I am scrogging two plants in that space. In soil all organics. I'll try and start a journal when it's all up and running, I just moved so I have to re set up! UGH!!!! I love growing, but it sure is a lot of work!!!



Yes I love mine im about to buy another..your gonna need 3 or 4 to really out perform  hps 1k.but I have 2 leds    just bought. A mars 300 dual switch everyone on here likes them. in a 4x4tent running 660 watts 1 advanced and 1 l8tr apollo..but im buying another advance sold apollo..but this is my first led grow so im not sure what to expext here are pics at week 5 

View attachment 20150216_152151.jpg


View attachment 20150216_152141.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 22, 2015)

my understanding is the led wattage being measured to sell the fixture includes the power being used for the fan cooling the led and the actual wattage of the diode---whereas operating an hid---the wattage is whatever the ballast says it is

so if you got 50w of diodes and 40w running a fan to keep it cool---you got a 90w led

si or no?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 22, 2015)

most PC fans draw around 1-2w these are "normal" fans.
there are powerful versions that can draw 15w+ but those are VERY noisy (55dBA) and not what is used to cool LED heatsinks.

the fans draw power from the same source as the LEDs so any "draw" #s will have the fans' power use included.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 22, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> my understanding is the led wattage being measured to sell the fixture includes the power being used for the fan cooling the led and the actual wattage of the diode---whereas operating an hid---the wattage is whatever the ballast says it is
> 
> so if you got 50w of diodes and 40w running a fan to keep it cool---you got a 90w led
> 
> si or no?



Not really..led does not require allot of electricity to run and led are very bright..tru led wattasgw is differnt from draw power..my 360 pulls 240.? My dull spec 300 pulls 90 in ever and 135 for flower.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 23, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> Yes I love mine im about to buy another..your gonna need 3 or 4 to really out perform  hps 1k.but I have 2 leds    just bought. A mars 300 dual switch everyone on here likes them. in a 4x4tent running 660 watts 1 advanced and 1 l8tr apollo..but im buying another advance sold apollo..but this is my first led grow so im not sure what to expext here are pics at week 5



I never ran a 1k HPS, I ran a 600w cool tube with Xl hood in a 4x4 with great results. Almost 1GPW with a couple strains, and .75 GPW consistently. I grow all organic soil. My own recipe. And I supplement with ACT's. I think two will be a good start. I may add another at a later date.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 23, 2015)

BTW the girls look nice! Green mojo tech!&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## ironman1 (May 10, 2015)

I am at around 600 the 625 watts actual power draw this is minus the fan which is estimated at 30 watts in a 8 sqt space seems to be working good so far


----------



## techrons78 (May 11, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> BTW the girls look nice! Green mojo tech!&#65533;&#65533;flipped now]
> 
> Thx bro..I just burt the **** out of 5 ....was too hi...but I got 18 flipped now..


----------

